# Free Native Usb Tethering?



## Griffdom (Nov 18, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody is aware of a custom ROM for the X that includes free native USB tethering (without having to pay Verizon more money to use)?

I'm asking because I want to use my X to tether my work computer for internet access. I need it to be native tethering and not a tethering app that requires installation on the computer, and consequently administrator rights (which I don't have). Also, my work computer does not have a wireless card, so it has to be USB tethering as well.

Are there any ROMs that can do that?

Or, alternatively, any tethering app that can do that? However, I'm pretty certain, after a fairly exhaustive search, that this doesn't exist.


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd purchase a USB wireless network adaptor for the computer and flash the tbh wireless tether patch on your x... any questions pm me


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Vortex works very well. I feel like I always answer Vortex when people have ROM questions! But it truly rocks.


----------

